# Rotating Scenes?



## Abootgaming (Aug 13, 2018)

Is there a plugin for rotating Scenes?  Not just an auto switcher but maybe on a timer between all scenes or specific ones you choose?
I have 3 scenes I want to rotate through every few minutes.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 14, 2018)

The Advanced Scene Switcher plugin does exactly this with its Scene Round Trip feature.


----------

